# #1 Jerky!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Been doing my jerky like this fer years now and folks that have tried it LOVE IT!!! No worries w/ mixes of seasonings and crap...all you need is Alegro! It is a bit spicy but not outrageous! Hey, if you make some and don't like it, let me know and I'll come get it from ya!!!

I take my jerky meat (prefer cutting back strap) and after cutting it, let it soak in water to bleed a bit. Then squeeze all the water outta it that you can and take pieces and smash em w/ a toothy mallet. Back strap is delicate so as long as it's not too thick you can get away w/ smashing just 1 side. The marinate is Alegro Spicy. Publix and Winn Dixie, but not sure about Food World have em. 1 bottle will do about 3-4 lbs. Let it soak over night then dehydrate! Best jerky you'll ever put your mouth to!!!

This was only the 2nd use outta my LEM dehydrater....Beginning to like it purty good. Did 135 degrees fer about 5 hours and it was done.... Still tweaking the temp and time though....I use to use the cheapo 19.99 wallmart kind and had VERY GOOD use outta it fer about 15 years but the kids surprised me w/ the LEM last year!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Lookin fine right there!


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Looks awesome! Question though, due to lack of knowledge can you use other meat like beef or do you have to use game meat? Can you use a smoker to make jerky too if you leave the vent open and use no pan of water?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

wackydaddy said:


> Looks awesome! Question though, due to lack of knowledge can you use other meat like beef or do you have to use game meat? Can you use a smoker to make jerky too if you leave the vent open and use no pan of water?


Never used my egg or any other smoker fer jerky....sure it can be done, just really really low temp....You could use beef, never done that either since I usually use 1 deer a year fer nothing but jerky....I heard folks use cheap cuts of meat fer jerky, like flank steak and just have the butcher cut it thin. Take a mallet and flatten out some more then cut into little pieces.....


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks good dude! I'm going to have to try it, I like that you can still see the pepper after it's dry.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Jason said:


> ....I heard folks use cheap cuts of meat fer jerky, like flank steak and just have the butcher cut it thin. Take a mallet and flatten out some more then cut into little pieces.....


A buddy of mine uses a London Broil, and then uses his regular oven. And it is "Slap Your Daddy" good.

PS: Bought Slap Your Daddy Jerky at a pool hall on W Street once, which is why I always use that term, as it was awesome stuff


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Just made a batch of jerky with the LEM seasonings and the jerky shooter. I cut the mix by 1/2 to get less sodium because I'm old and have HBP. I have all my deer ground with no fat to make jerky or I can always add some "Gopher Grease" AKA bacon drippings for fat. After seeing this post I will try to do a natural jerky to compare. Great post, looks awesome.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Good looking jerky. Had a friend who used his oven on low temp and left the door open all night. Heated the house and made good jerky

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Got some marinade Jason. We'll see how it turns out


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

View attachment 202017




View attachment 202025


Well time to do a review on Jason's jerky.
As you can see from the photos above, it has great texture. It was tenderized to that special point where it is not to thin but yet just thick enough to chew it. The flavoring is something that is done to perfection. The marinade actually has real spices in it and isn't just liquid. As you can see it has real pepper flakes. The moisture of the jerky is perfect. It isn't so moist it is chewy but isn't so dry it is like cardboard like most Jerkies come out of the dehydrater. I was loaned a few pieces to do this review. I just couldn't keep it all to myself so I shared a couple pieces to get reactions from other. Everybody was supper impressed with the outcome of this mystery meat. If you weren't lucky enough to get a sample of this then I am sorry about your luck. Espo I am sure he has some waiting for you. If your jerky skills still need some tweaking then get with Jason and for 29.95 he would be glad to teach a 15 minute class on proper jerky making. You must supply your own armadillo though they are in short supply around his property. Thanks for the opportunity of being your jerky judge.

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> View attachment 202017
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't open the pictures brother??? hahaha....you just think it's tank opossum.....hahahaah thanks brother!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hahaha that's better brother! Probably should have started a new thread.....glad ya liked it though!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Wonder if we can move my post to a new thread.

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

lettheairout said:


> View attachment 202073
> 
> 
> Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner



First impression of the pic above...dog poo with corn...

Looks like good jerk at second glance. I wondered where all the dillo's an possums went, now I know.

The ol lady just walked by and wondered who moved to Colorado and had a hand full of pot...


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

I have cooked many times and I have found that using my oven is easier than my 2 dehydrators... I will say I dont have the fancy models like the LEM. After marinating for 1 or two days I put on grates in my oven at about 175 degrees. I put the handle of a wooden spoon in the oven door so that oven stays cracked which keeps the meat from drying too quickly(atleast that's why I do it). Usually takes 4-5 hrs. 

I will need to try that allegro marinade next time. I like brushing some mesquite favored tabasco on my jerky when its about halfway dried to give it a little extra kick.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

RollTider said:


> I like brushing some mesquite favored tabasco on my jerky when its about halfway dried to give it a little extra kick.


I haven't seen mesquite before....got every other flavor though!


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Jason said:


> I haven't seen mesquite before....got every other flavor though!


 
You're correct. I meant Chipotle flavored tabasco. :thumbsup:


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I have been wondering what temp to use for the oven. Hopefully be doing that here soon. I like to use shoulder meat for it. Good use for that tougher meat

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## sunsetter (Oct 4, 2013)

*jerky*

Any suggestions for a good teriyaki flavoring?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

sunsetter said:


> Any suggestions for a good teriyaki flavoring?



Allegro also makes a terriyaki. I did the hot and spicy allegro on some jerky and it is top notch. Would imagine the terriyaki would be good as well.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> Allegro also makes a terriyaki. I did the hot and spicy allegro on some jerky and it is top notch. Would imagine the terriyaki would be good as well.


I've only seen this once....that's hard to come by. If not, try Kikkoman or however you spell it! I think that's the brand, it actually has small poppy looking seeds in it....:thumbsup:


----------



## sunsetter (Oct 4, 2013)

*jerky*



Wharf Rat said:


> Allegro also makes a terriyaki. I did the hot and spicy allegro on some jerky and it is top notch. Would imagine the terriyaki would be good as well.


Thank you! I'll have to try it.


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

Winn Dixie carries the Teriyaki Allegro flavoring. Ever since I read this recipe the first time Jason posted it, this has been how I've made all my batches of jerky. LOVE IT:thumbup:


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Got my first batch in the dehydrator tonight. I have always made my marinade, but tried the Alegro this time, I like it spicy so as it was going on the racks I added some black pepper and a touch of Worcestershire. Got three more batches to go, will let yall know how it turns out.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Used this recipe last night. Easy and good!


----------



## sunsetter (Oct 4, 2013)

Jason said:


> I've only seen this once....that's hard to come by. If not, try Kikkoman or however you spell it! I think that's the brand, it actually has small poppy looking seeds in it....:thumbsup:


Thanks I will try that as well. I have used Kikkoman with other things but never jerky!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh yeah, this stuff is great! I think I'll add a splash of Dales for a bit more flavor up front, but not much. Almost 2 easy.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Here's where to find the Allegro if your local store does not have it, like mine:
http://www.allegromarinade.com/renowned-marinade-favorites/hot-a-spicy-marinade


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

I'll have to try it. Thanks for recipe


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

Jason said:


> This was only the 2nd use outta my LEM dehydrater....Beginning to like it purty good. Did 135 degrees fer about 5 hours and it was done.... Still tweaking the temp and time though....I use to use the cheapo 19.99 wallmart kind and had VERY GOOD use outta it fer about 15 years but the kids surprised me w/ the LEM last year!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Rocko said:


> Jason said:
> 
> 
> > This was only the 2nd use outta my LEM dehydrater....Beginning to like it purty good. Did 135 degrees fer about 5 hours and it was done.... Still tweaking the temp and time though....I use to use the cheapo 19.99 wallmart kind and had VERY GOOD use outta it fer about 15 years but the kids surprised me w/ the LEM last year!!!:thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Technically you're not cooking it. If you keep your deer meat clean, then you don't have anything to worry about. Salt Kills a lot of stuff 



Rocko said:


> Jason said:
> 
> 
> > This was only the 2nd use outta my LEM dehydrater....Beginning to like it purty good. Did 135 degrees fer about 5 hours and it was done.... Still tweaking the temp and time though....I use to use the cheapo 19.99 wallmart kind and had VERY GOOD use outta it fer about 15 years but the kids surprised me w/ the LEM last year!!!:thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## james122 (Jan 23, 2014)

Got hungry when i saw this recipe... looks delicious....


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

I tried a variation of your recipe today. I don't have a dehydrator so I did it in the oven. Cooked it at 170 degrees for 5 hours with the oven door propped open. Turned out pretty good for my first try. Love the flavor that allegro gives it. Thanks for sharing.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

Jason, do you precook or post cook your meat after dehydrating? That's what the instructions on my Presto Dehydrator say to do. Don't want to if I don't need to. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nahhhh no pre cooking needed.


----------

